# Anyone know of a level II avalanche class



## c--man (Oct 13, 2003)

go to avalanche.org. click on colorado then go to education. They have a bunch of courses listed for the season. 8'' on the deck in Minturn this morning. Nice little shortwave of moisture.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Look into the silverton avy school - and if you go the bent elbow is a great place to stay - and very reasonable in price. Not sure of the dates.


----------

